# Friday Night Open Gaming



## talwynor (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll be running an online campaign alternating Friday evenings starting at 9:30pm EST.  We will be using Klooge and Ventrilo to facilitae the gaming.  There are no strings attached, show up if you want to play, if you make consecutive sessions, you get to keep the character you played the previous session.  If you can't make the next session, a newcomer will step from the role of understudy and move in.  You'll be welcomed back whenever you can make it, but you may be running a new character upon your return...the hope being this will keep the campaign moving if people can't make it, but provide a bit of incentive if you can (keeping your character).

I'll be running published modules, so if you have seen one you really wanted to play, let me know.

If you have an interest, check out the campaign site at

http://users.adelphia.net/~delvalle13/

Thanks!


----------



## talwynor (Jun 24, 2004)

*Generating Interest in the Campaign*

In an effort to bring some more players into the start of a new online campaign, I'm opening up the possibilities for the campaign world.  Options range from the Forgotten Realms, the new Ebberon setting, an Arthurian setting or a homebrew based on Raymond Feist's Midkemia.  Check out the poll at The KGB website if you might be interested but didn't like the idea of a generic campaign world.


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm interested, but am having some difficulty with your forum.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 25, 2004)

LionRampant said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but am having some difficulty with your forum.




Not sure if there was an issue with the boards when you tried, but they appear to be working now ... stop on back and take a look around.  You can always email me directly if you have any questions and can't get to the campaign forums.


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 25, 2004)

talwynor said:
			
		

> Not sure if there was an issue with the boards when you tried, but they appear to be working now ... stop on back and take a look around.  You can always email me directly if you have any questions and can't get to the campaign forums.




Couldn't find an email address on your website anywhere, and the email function here is disabled.  

I could have sworn I selected the "Over 13" option for your board, but it's not letting me register unless I fax something to you. The account I tried to create was 'Greylond'


----------



## talwynor (Jun 26, 2004)

It appears you were able to create your account (Greylond is listed as a member), but for some reason your account was inactivated.  I've reset your account and sent you an email with your password.  Let me know if you still have issues connecting.

Has anyone else had a problem?  

btw, I have an online poll for to see if players have a preference for a campaign setting.  If you've wanted to play in a particular setting but haven't had a chance ... speak up!


----------

